# Dream about Coworker



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Took a nap today and had a dream about a coworker of mine. She is new to the workplace and I have spoken with her some, but not really gotten to know her too well. I've never really thought of her that way, but the dream I can't get out of my head now. We didn't have sex, but it was on that way until we were interrupted by her boyfriend (she does have one in real life).


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't remember your marital status gbrad. There's not enough info to go on here.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Thundarr said:


> I don't remember your marital status gbrad. There's not enough info to go on here.


I am married. And yes, the person I had the dream about, is more attractive than my wife.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

gbrad said:


> I am married. And yes, the person I had the dream about, is more attractive than my wife.


ouch


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's just crushes, it comes and goes. I never bother with them or give them the time of day really, I don't even think about it and before I know it I'll be going "who? what chick?"

If you have been thinking about something all day then sure of course you're going to dream about it. Sometimes all I dream about is work work work work work lol -> So flush it from your thoughts, turn yourself off or take your wife or go for a whack. Problem solved

I still find other women attractive, I even find myself fun-flirting with them naturally. But I never let them linger in my thoughts. Wish my wife understands this...


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Thundarr said:


> It sounds like you are not happy then in your marriage. I'm pretty dead set against deception in marriage so I don't think it's good to pursue your coworker.
> 
> I'm assuming of course that you don't have an open marriage. If you do then that throws more variable to take into consideration.


I never said I want to persue her, it was just a dream. But one, that didn't just leave my head after waking up. I can still see the pictures of it quite vividly.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Be careful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

gbrad the more you hold those thoughts the more synaptic connections your brain is making to the idea of this other person.

Why not go back and think of the wonderful sex you got yesterday morning when you woke up with your W and were bragging about?


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Lon said:


> gbrad the more you hold those thoughts the more synaptic connections your brain is making to the idea of this other person.
> 
> Why not go back and think of the wonderful sex you got yesterday morning when you woke up with your W and were bragging about?


Careful mentioning that. That thread got deleted because I said something positive about my marriage (I was trying to give something besides just the negatives in my marriage). I was going to go back to it and give an update about trying to make it happen again last night and got rejected. She said it was too soon again and we should wait longer so she has a better chance of getting pregnant. I said I just wanted to for fun, but her comment killed the mood. 

But going back to your comment, thinking about sex with my wife doesn't usually do to much for me. The sex was good, but thinking about it, eh.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

gbrad said:


> But going back to your comment, thinking about sex with my wife doesn't usually do to much for me. The sex was good, but thinking about it, eh.


Makes sense you don't like sex with her though, since you have already decided you have never been in love with her of course it will be meh. And since you have already decided to divorce when the time is right it is probably pretty evil to have sex with her.

Sorry, not to sound harsh, just trying to tie the themes of all your threads together here. You are all over the place, some serious compartmentalization going on I think. I think the sooner you get to divorce the sooner you can put any excuses behind you and begin seeking what you want and need in life.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

gbrad said:


> Careful mentioning that. That thread got deleted because I said something positive about my marriage (I was trying to give something besides just the negatives in my marriage). I was going to go back to it and give an update about trying to make it happen again last night and got rejected. She said it was too soon again and we should wait longer so she has a better chance of getting pregnant. I said I just wanted to for fun, but her comment killed the mood.
> 
> But going back to your comment, thinking about sex with my wife doesn't usually do to much for me. The sex was good, but thinking about it, eh.


Your thread was deleted because you said something good? Hmmmm...that seems doubtful. :scratchhead:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

my 2 cents.....

you had great sex, so now everything is sexually charged. happens to me all the time.

great sex with husband, strange sex dream about someone else. we talked about, and the conclusion we arrived at is, [a] its a dream, and * its the sex, not the person. 

its just something about having sex, that makes you think about sex, dream about sex, hear sexual overtures when people talk, and almost every answer could be "thats what she said".

chalk it up the human condition. i would just shrug it off, and not read anything into it.*


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Lon said:


> Makes sense you don't like sex with her though, since you have already decided you have never been in love with her of course it will be meh. And since you have already decided to divorce when the time is right it is probably pretty evil to have sex with her.
> 
> Sorry, not to sound harsh, just trying to tie the themes of all your threads together here. You are all over the place, some serious compartmentalization going on I think. I think the sooner you get to divorce the sooner you can put any excuses behind you and begin seeking what you want and need in life.


Evil to have sex? It was fun, we both enjoyed it. It made her happy. No possible idea how that could be bad.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

gbrad said:


> Evil to have sex? It was fun, we both enjoyed it. It made her happy. No possible idea how that could be bad.


It is evil because you have announced your intention to divorce multiple times on your other thread. You are using your W, and justifying it that she is happy to use you. If you were both happy to just be using each other than so-be-it but she doesn't know that you are just using her because you have never told her your true feelings.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Lon said:


> It is evil because you have announced your intention to divorce multiple times on your other thread. You are using your W, and justifying it that she is happy to use you. If you were both happy to just be using each other than so-be-it but she doesn't know that you are just using her because you have never told her your true feelings.


It is living life now and not just waiting. If doing something now makes both of us more happy now, then that is the right thing to do. If I were to stay in the marriage and not try and be happy or try and make her happy, that would be wrong. Gotta make the best of what you have while you have it.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Gotta say I had stopped thinking about it yesterday, then I went to work today. Our offices are not to far away, as soon as I saw her I thought it again. Then each time I saw her today, I just kept thinking about the possibility. She's attractive, she's younger,hard to not think about it.


----------

